# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Оркестр у дитячому садку >  Нерабочие ссылки и неактуальные сообщения раздела "Оркестр в дитячому садку"

## Валентина Андреева

Наши колокольчики стоят 1290 рублей плюс доставка !  Либо Вы ее организовываете через знакомых ! ( КАК МЫ И СДЕЛАЛИ ) У нас есть желание приобрести колокольчики настольные за 2930 рублей !!!

----------


## Полечка

> - ПОЛУЧИЛИ НОВЫЕ МЕТАЛЛОФОНЫ ИЗ МОСКВЫ


Замечательные, "весёленькие"...Сколько же они стоят ?

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Стоимость одного:    МЕТАЛЛОФОНА - 400 РУБЛЕЙ !!! (русских)

----------


## Валя Муза

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/774301m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

1. Барабанна установка і з банок з-під кави, фарби.
2. Маракаси з пластмасових бутилочок. Дві з них (білі з червоними кришечками) різні за розміром і звучанням для порівняння.
3. Декілька маракасів виготовлені з 100-грамових кавових баночок. Обклеювала спочатку пап'є-маше, потім фарбувала залотою аерозоллю.В середину клала наповнювач: крупи, металічні кришечки з бутилок, скрепки тощо...
4. Стояк із дзвіночками різного розміру та звучання.
5. Стояк з круглою пластиною, що має по краю маленькі дірочки. До них розігнутою скрепкою кріпляться б\у ключі. Коли по них водити барабанною паличкою то можна почути специфічний звук - щось середнє між металічним і шурхотом паперу.
6. На барабанній установці висить "шурхотунчик", як я його називаю. Восени ми ним зображували шелест листочків під ногами. Виготовлений він із пластмасових "вісюльок" старої люстри. Гарячим гвіздком робила дірочки, в які пронизала тоненький дріт, по якому пластмасові пластини вільно переміщаються і створюють шелест.

Русский вариант
САМОДЕЛЬНЫЕ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ ДЛЯ ЗАНЯТИЙ ПО СИСТЕМЕ ОРФА
1. «Барабанная установка» сделанная из кофейных  баночек разного размера, краски.
2. Маракасы из пластиковых бутылочек. Две из них (белые с  красными крышечками) разные по размеру и разные по звучанию.
3. Несколько маракасов изготовлены из 100-граммовых баночек, в которых был кофе. Сначала клеила их кусочками бумаги (папье- маше), потом красила золотистой аэрозолью. На «начинку» шли: крупа, металлические крышечки, скрепки и другой хлам…
4. Стойка, на которой крепятся три колокольчика разного размера и звука.
5. Стойка с круглой пластиной наверху, которая по краешку имеет маленькие дырочки. С помощью разогнутой скрепки к этим дырочкам крепятся ключики, которые в избытке можно выпросить у свого завхоза. Если по этим ключикам водить барабанной палочкой, то можно услышать специфический звук – что-то среднее между металлическим звуком и бумажным.
6. На барабанах висит «шурхотунчик» (это я его так называю). Осенью мы с его помощью показываем, как шелестит листва под  ногами. Делала его из пластиковых «висюлек» со старой люстры. Горячим гвоздиком делала дырочки, нанизывала на проволоку так, чтобы «висюльки» могли свободно перемещаться и шелестеть.

----------

Elen2 (07.01.2016), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), tvsokol (08.01.2016), зулико (07.01.2016)

----------


## Anna Franco

Мои инструменты.
Шуршунчики. Не знаю, как правильно назвать. Круглые шарики из-под игрушек Нестле. Они на подобии киндеров, только не яйцеобразные, а круглые. 

Шумовые грибочки. Видела разные и на форуме, но свои придумала сама. Бутылочки из-под Актимеля.

Покупная игрушка из магазина "Все по 10". Петрушка с бубенчиками. Можно смешной номер придумать. Петрушки вылазят из конусов и прячутся внутрь. На колпачках - маленькие бубенчики, которые нежно звенят.
 
Разные вариации бубенчиков, все покупные.

Калатушки

Кошачьи мячики. Придумала использовать их этой зимой. Очень классный - нежный звук, небольшая цена (3-7 грн)

----------


## Лильчик

> Из осенней сделала новогодней.


А может можно еще и с Новогодней сделать весеннюю, к 8 марта?
 :Taunt: 
Anna Franco, благодарю за выставленый, просто чудесный материал- видео!

----------


## Мартын

Добрый вечер! Частушки супер! Напишите текст - в записи нет совсем можна разобрать
Спасибо!

----------


## Мартын

Спасибо за частушки!

----------


## натела

Видеопрезинтация Лесной оркестр, посмотрите девочки, дети смотрят видео и повторяют, просто супер, можно взять на осень даже для малышей

----------


## s.piskunn

> Видеопрезинтация Лесной оркестр, посмотрите девочки, дети смотрят видео и повторяют, просто супер, можно взять на осень даже для малышей


Спасибо за Лесной оркестр, очень кстати.




> Нетрадиционные инструменты[/video]


Большое спасибо за оркестр,интересная идея, буду внедрять.

----------

Наталия МК (03.10.2016)

----------


## Лильчик

> Вот, наконец, отсканировала ноты. Это был ДВ № 2 за 2010 год. Там можно найти настоящие слова к этой песне. Автор - Зоя Еманова. Я немного обрезала мелодию и немного переделала текст.


*Anna Franco*
Анютка, большое тебе спасибо!
,




> Спасибо за частушки!


*Anna Franco*,
И за все!





> "Дзвіночки і каштанчики"


 Анютка, большое спасибо!  Мне такое багатство очень нужно!
Извини, что потратила на меня время.

----------


## Nata S

> Какая находка, посмотрите, спасибо автору


Автору спасибо и Вам, Наташа, тоже!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Валя Муза

> Елены Матвиенко оркестр принесла к нам


Мы предыдущий уже играли :Ok: Младшая группа хорошо справляются. Спасибо, Наташа, и тебе и автору!




> Девочки, смотрите что я нам притащила


*Прелесть! тащи ещё при случае! Пусть не обижаются авторы, мы им оччччень благодарны!*

----------


## Світланочка

А це мій оркестр з випуску (дякую за ідею з відео) http://files.mail.ru/D7082D3BC3A94D6380ED7940866D5F96

----------


## Stashynj

> оркестр з випуску


Молоцы, дивиться класно!!! А скільки у вас цих торохтушок ?!?!  :Blink:

----------


## Світланочка

> Молоцы, дивиться класно!!! А скільки у вас цих торохтушок ?!?!


Дякую! Інструментів на 30 дітей: 1ряд - дзвіночки;2ряд-"яйця - шейкери"; 3ряд - маракаси; 4ряд - бубни та тамбуріни. Я купила в цьому році шейкери(по 10гр 12штук), тамбуріни (75грн) та декілька дзвіночків (65грн) купляла в магазині муз інструментів. А все інше збирали по групах. :Victory:

----------


## Anathema

> А це мій оркестр з випуску


Світланко, молодець. Мені дуже сподобалось.

----------


## muzik

> А це мій оркестр з випуску (дякую за ідею з відео)


Дуже гарно .

----------


## лида-1410

> А це мій оркестр з випуску (дякую за ідею з відео)


Дуже сподобався ваш оркестр. Діточки,молодці,чудово справляються, відразу видно,що їм подобається грати.КЛАСНО!!! СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Світланочка

> КЛАСНО!!! СУПЕР!!!





> Дуже гарно .





> молодець. Мені дуже сподобалось.


Дякую за відгуки! Мені дуже важлива ваша думка! :Yahoo:

----------


## E-lena

> А це мій оркестр з випуску (дякую за ідею з відео)


Привіт, Світланко! А поновити можеш?

----------


## Світланочка

> Світланочка, музіку можно пожалуйста? Умнички!


Дякую за гарні відгуки, дуже приємно! :Yes4: 
Будь - ласка музика до оркестрів на горішках (останню заповільнювала і різала так що навсякий випадок ще й оригінал викладаю) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/962857f...BA%D0%B0%D1%85

----------

dzvinochok (22.09.2017), laratet (23.01.2016), lolu66 (23.01.2016), net27520 (11.09.2018), s.piskunn (27.01.2016), SvetaH (26.01.2016), tvsokol (23.01.2016), Борковская Н (23.01.2016), Валечка-Валюша (05.09.2018), Венерочка (24.01.2016), ЕВ (22.09.2016), зулико (24.01.2016), Интер (05.08.2018), Катерина Зоря (11.09.2018), Лариса 0514 (23.08.2016), лида-1410 (23.01.2016), надежда владимировна (04.09.2016), Наташа5374 (21.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

* разные идеи для самодельных инструментов*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4490340
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4490342
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3976552
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3988010
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4491201
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4491378
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3988013
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3999608
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4491282

----------

ina (11.04.2017), karap8 (02.02.2016), Ketvik (08.01.2016), nin (08.01.2016), tvsokol (08.01.2016), зулико (07.01.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (07.01.2016), ПТАШЕЧКА (24.03.2017), Татиана 65 (08.01.2016), ЮЛилиана (08.01.2016), юлисанна (08.01.2016)

----------


## poi2

Музыкальные мультики: Медвежонок Бенни! Музыка для малышей - Звуки музыкальных инструментов


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiMh1ivqVRM

----------

dididi (25.01.2016), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), SvetaH (12.03.2016), t.chernetskaia (09.03.2016)

----------


## Note

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/45rB/krE9heXP3

Девочки, выставляю своих маленьких оркестрантов - група "Глесс-клас" (СПАСИБО АИЧКЕ за партитуру и музыку).

----------

*Janina* (06.11.2016), --Ксения-- (04.04.2016), aichka (02.05.2016), ccc (30.06.2016), E-lena (16.05.2016), ivano (21.01.2017), Janna156 (30.01.2017), kapuchinca (05.12.2016), mymyza (22.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.04.2016), Oksyyy (14.04.2016), Olia Medvedeva (11.06.2016), SANOCHKA (26.11.2017), viculy (22.04.2016), александ (11.09.2016), Антонина26 (21.09.2016), Валя Муза (28.07.2016), Венерочка (08.04.2016), Зимний Дождь (10.08.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.04.2016), катя 98 (04.04.2016), Лильчик (05.04.2016), Музрукоff (04.04.2016), Олег Лекарь (28.06.2016), Пензева Людмила (09.04.2016), Світланочка (03.04.2016), Херсон-75 (19.06.2016), ЮЛилиана (04.04.2016), юлисанна (04.04.2016)

----------


## t.chernetskaia

_Оркестр"Музичний вінегрет"_

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (18.08.2016), Danon (25.09.2016), diak (08.06.2016), E-lena (08.06.2016), Elen2 (08.06.2016), irysia (11.10.2016), ivano (08.06.2016), Janna156 (12.05.2017), keliot (10.06.2016), Kolpachiha (08.06.2016), Lapsik 061 (09.06.2016), laratet (10.09.2016), lolu66 (08.06.2016), ludmila_zub (01.12.2016), Maria-- (11.12.2018), muzik (12.07.2016), oksi7771 (08.09.2016), Olga Beliaeva (09.06.2016), Soleigr (25.10.2017), Борковская Н (24.09.2016), Валя Муза (28.07.2016), Венерочка (08.06.2016), ИннаНичога (09.12.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.06.2016), катя 98 (08.06.2016), лида-1410 (08.06.2016), Лильчик (08.06.2016), Ллорхен (08.06.2016), мира (30.06.2016), мсррррh (21.03.2019), Наташа Загалюк (18.08.2017), нинчик (30.06.2016), Пономарёва Александра (07.01.2018), Херсон-75 (22.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (09.06.2016)

----------


## Херсон-75

Д.Шостакович "Вальс-шутка" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...82#post5233982 #317

----------

lolu66 (22.08.2016), na4a (10.09.2016), SANOCHKA (26.11.2017), Елена Медведь (11.04.2019), катя 98 (10.09.2016)

----------


## Наталия МК

> Нетрадиционные инструменты[/video]


Класс!!! Очень здорово! Уже не знаю чем удивлять на мероприятиях , которые посвящены Юным пожарным, а вот шикарный вариант!!!

----------

fotinia s (07.07.2018), ina (11.04.2017), irysia (11.10.2016), ludmila_zub (01.12.2016), n@denk@ (05.10.2016), Note (05.10.2016), Oksyyy (18.10.2016), t.chernetskaia (10.11.2016), Ладога (04.10.2016), Ната_ли (04.10.2016), Олюр (18.11.2016), Пензева Людмила (19.10.2016), Татка_7878 (11.01.2017)

----------


## Оленка ххх

Ось такі інструменти виготивила для Гри "Битва оркестрів"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LchJ/PdJ6XdFVg 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Feai/47NRrUBwV
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Feai/47NRrUBwV
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4XRH/HYXFAqj2W

----------

Anechka_Rom (17.01.2017), DELON 5 (02.02.2017), Janna156 (30.01.2017), kapuchinca (05.12.2016), Note (11.12.2016), oktana (01.12.2016), SANOCHKA (26.11.2017), ИннаНичога (10.12.2016), Интер (20.09.2017), катя 98 (29.11.2016), Херсон-75 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Херсон-75

> Ось такі інструменти виготивила для Гри "Битва оркестрів"


 :Ok:  Молодець! Гарно та практично вийшло, на роки. :Grin:  Чоловік допомогав? :Derisive:

----------

Оленка ххх (30.11.2016)

----------


## Оленка ххх

> Чоловік допомогав?


Так! Я без нього не можу ,варив я тримала .все свердлив і вішав  трохи сердиться а я ніжно посміхаюсь і як та лисичка....а що як працівник в садку безрукий :Meeting: 
.

----------

Херсон-75 (29.11.2016)

----------


## Олег Лекарь

> "ГОПАЧОК" Handbells


Доброго вечора! Скажіть,будь ласка, де можна придбати такі дзвіночки...дякую)

----------

ludmila_zub (01.12.2016)

----------


## ПТАШЕЧКА

> А это мой вариант такого оркестра.Может кому-то пригодится?


Оркестр,  дуже гарний!   Дітям дуже сподобалось грати в ньому!  Дякую за цікаву ідею!

----------

natalia1508 (25.02.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.02.2017)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

Какая прелесть- это правда!   :Tender:  только не каждый может себе это позволить!  :Blush2:

----------


## Oksyyy

> Це точно, а ціни які фантастичні.... через китай дешевше у 3 рази виходить..або якщо хтось возить через німеччину, то ще краще...
> дзвіночки з ручкою у них 2000 гр... а на цьому сайті 660 гр...


Я дуже Вам дякую за підказку. Я теж замовила. Дзвоники вже у мене, коштують 675 грн. + 43 за доставку Новою поштою за 3 дні.

----------

Atashka (08.05.2017), Danon (08.06.2017), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Бароблюшок (07.05.2017)

----------


## laratet

> номер-победитель


Ух ти :Ok: Олічка - супер! І це старша група? Які молодці! Синхронно, злагодження, ритмічно! Музика така заводна! Із задоволенням подивилася! Дякую!

----------

Lapsik 061 (08.06.2017), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Kolpachiha

> получился великолепный!


Оленька - я просто в восторге!!! :Ok:

----------

Lapsik 061 (08.06.2017)

----------


## Anathema

Оля, чудовий номер. Молодці, заслужена перемога!

----------

Lapsik 061 (08.06.2017)

----------


## Херсон-75

> Это мой номер-победитель на конкурсе "Чарівна квітка" - "Парад барабанщиць"


Гарний номер, костюми цікаві :Ok:  Ви барабани обклеювали, чи вони такі золотисті і були? Як називалась номінація в який ви перемогли?

----------

Lapsik 061 (08.06.2017), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Валя Муза

> "Парад барабанщиць"


ну нічого собі!!!!!!!!!!!!! і чому я не здивована, що цей номер переможець? :Taunt:  Молодці!!!!

----------

Lapsik 061 (08.06.2017), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

> ***


   Оля, получила позитив от просмотра. Браво!!!

----------

Lapsik 061 (11.06.2017)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Парад барабанщиць"


Оля,дуже цікавий номер. Як гідно, синхронно, ритмічно, з задоволенням виступили дітки! Розумнички,вітаю!!!

----------

Lapsik 061 (11.06.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> Это мой номер-победитель на конкурсе "Чарівна квітка" - "Парад барабанщиць" .


*Классный номер!  Поздравляю! Дякую!* 
1.jpg

----------

Lapsik 061 (11.06.2017), Valenta (26.08.2017)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Оля,*Lapsik 061*, ничего себе старшая группа даванула!!!   :Meeting:  Супер-выступление!!! :Ok:  Ничего подобного до сих пор в исполнении дошкольников не видела. Огромное Спасибо за идею.

----------

Lapsik 061 (24.06.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Синхронно, злагодження, ритмічно! Музика така заводна!


Да, слов нет.Это великолепно.Обожаю оркестры,по-этому, понимаю сколько труда вложено и как это удалось сделать.

----------


## Оlga@

https://vk.com/tipichniymuzruk?w=wal...-58045470_1665
Можливо, хтось підкаже, що за мелодія звучить? дякую!

----------

SvetaH (08.02.2019)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

> мне понравилась шутка с оркестром, веселый вышел номер


Я делала на Новый год этот номер. На за дирижёров были Снеговик и Баба-Яга. Номер вышел бомба. Мне родители долго вспоминали этот праздник.




> хто знає цю музику, поділіться?


dzvinochok, я вам на почту вышлю. Ну никак не могу разобраться как выставлять музыку и изображение.

----------

dzvinochok (18.09.2017), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Галин04ка (04.10.2018), Татка_7878 (18.09.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

> може комусь знадобиться такий варіант...:-))


Дякую, знадобиться ще й як )))  :Ok:

----------

mria67mria67 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Жоржетта

Музыка для оркестра https://cloud.mail.ru/public/39RZ/xbeKcz3e1

----------


## oksana888

> Дівчатка! Може кому знадобиться - робила цікавий оркестр: "Батл


Молодець! Цікавий варіант! Будем мати тепер декілька видів  веселих диригентів Моцартовський і український

----------


## irinabondar2468

> Молодець! Цікавий варіант! Будем мати тепер декілька видів  веселих диригентів Моцартовський і український


Дякую за коментар! Але ж і Моцартовський який крутий!!! Але хотілося чогось новенького)))

----------


## oksana888

> Але хотілося чогось новенького)))


Вам це вдалося! А нам би хотілося мати і укр. музичний матеріал до номера

----------


## irinabondar2468

> Вам це вдалося! А нам би хотілося мати і укр. музичний матеріал до номера


Користуйтесь на здоров'я! З повагою - Ірина Бондар
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...c9ef2#uploader

----------

dasha_bene (21.11.2017), irina ivanovna (23.11.2017), Lapsik 061 (24.11.2017), lilu71 (20.11.2017), lolu66 (20.11.2017), oksana888 (19.11.2017), катя 98 (21.11.2017), Ната_ли (09.12.2017), Оlga@ (20.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (22.11.2017)

----------


## Оlga@

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Поділіться музичним матеріалом будь ласка!!

----------


## dzvinochok

> Поділіться музичним матеріалом будь ласка!!


Дивіться посилання на музику на ютубі під відео. Качайте її звідти

----------

irinabondar2468 (23.11.2017)

----------


## diak

> у кого-то есть под рукой эта музыка


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KK7W/dcQ9xa4cw

----------

larusya_ (16.10.2018), lilu71 (30.01.2018), Natalia08 (07.02.2018), pianistka98 (26.11.2018), ry-bka (15.03.2018), SANOCHKA (27.11.2017), ИннаНичога (27.11.2017), Ирина шнайдер (06.02.2019), нонна (26.02.2018), Яна-78 (01.04.2018)

----------


## baichik

> Користуйтесь на здоров'я! З повагою - Ірина Бондар
> http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...c9ef2#uploader


Ірина, дуже гарга ідея з батлом!!! Але не відкривається ссилочка на музику, можете перезалити, будь ласка!!! :Yes4:

----------


## dzvinochok

> *Кухонний оркестр для молодшої чи середньої. 
> *


А чи немає у вас мінуса?

----------


## Anna Franco

> А чи немає у вас мінуса?


В мене немає.

----------


## diak

оновила ссилку на музику
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=Qfn2fKVSprA 
фонограмма из сборника Каплуновой `Веселый оркестр` 
2 часть, `Полька с хлопками
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...b929efc63142d8

----------

Anechka_Rom (11.04.2018), ina (29.04.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Барвінок (20.04.2018), Лесюнька (31.03.2018), Лильчик (27.03.2018), Пензева Людмила (04.04.2018), Пономарёва Александра (27.03.2018), Татка_7878 (27.03.2018), Шпить Светлана (31.03.2018)

----------


## Шпить Светлана

> Музично-ритмічна вправа "Гра з тарілочками" (старша група). ОРФ підхід.
> (вiдео Оксана 2729)


Юлечка поделитесь, пожалуйста музыкой к такому оригинальному оркестру-танцу с тарелочками! Или названием музыки.Спасибо огромное!

----------

ina (29.04.2018), Lena7 (17.06.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Natuly (20.10.2018), pianistka98 (26.11.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), SvetaH (19.08.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> поделитесь музыкой к оркестру-танцу с тарелочками! Или названием музыки


Зверніться будь ласка на ютубі до Оксани за тим же посилання. Це її робота  :Smile3:

----------

ina (12.05.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Шпить Светлана (31.03.2018)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> *Оркестр на діатонічних дзвониках "Гамма"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5483756


Людочка, интересный оркестр получился, веселый. :Aga:  А музыкой не поделитесь? Уж очень понравилась. Плиз... :Tender:  Заранее благодарю.

----------


## катя 98

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


 с диатоническими колокольчиками

----------

dzvinochok (03.08.2018), mria67mria67 (12.03.2019), Olga Beliaeva (03.08.2018), Ирина100 (16.01.2019), Олег Лекарь (03.08.2018)

----------


## Danon

> "Ритмічна гра з горішками" (старша група). ОРФ підхід. (вiдео Оксана 2729)


Поділіться, будь ласка музикою до цієї ритмічної гри. Дякую.

----------

asaf (09.09.2018), fotinia s (28.09.2018), Lyuda.K (14.01.2019), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), nyusha0365 (04.09.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), sonat_a14 (29.11.2018), SvetaH (24.04.2019), зірка (09.06.2019), катя 98 (09.09.2018), Ната_ли (21.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.09.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Ореховый оркестр
Тумба - хей (Голландия)


http://herbertwworthington.com/choic...hey-gollandiya

----------

asaf (09.09.2018), Maria-- (01.10.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Nezabudka157 (06.09.2018), Note (11.09.2018), nyusha0365 (04.09.2018), ptm (27.08.2019), Wenera (13.09.2018), Валечка-Валюша (08.10.2018), катя 98 (09.09.2018), мира (06.09.2018), Світланочка (04.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.09.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Поділіться, будь ласка музикою до цієї ритмічної гри. Дякую.


Ось вже ділилася, посилання дійсне https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5477632

----------

Світланочка (04.09.2018)

----------


## susyugl

І мені, будь ласка susyugl@gmail.com

----------


## viki57713

> Зверніться будь ласка на ютубі до Оксани за тим же посилання. Це її робот


 підкажіть як звернутися до Оксани, якщо коментарії до відео відключені.
  Хто автор , ВІДГУКНІТЬСЯ БУДЬ ЛАСКА. 
 Зробила грибочки  та й  досі не підберу музику

Для грибочків  є музика.  А цікаву гру із хмаринками не знайду.

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

> Делаю со своими ребятишками оркестр диатонических колокольчиков. Может кому-то  пригодится. Вот музыка:


А у Вас є відео з цим оркестром ?

----------

mria67mria67 (24.01.2020)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> А у Вас є відео з цим оркестром ?


К сожалению, у меня нет видео.

----------

sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (16.12.2018)

----------


## Наталія Скріпкіна

Оркестры могут быть самими разнообразными. Вот, напритер, каштановый оркестр (средняя группа). Делюсь отрывком видео https://www.facebook.com/10000196302...&theater&ifg=1

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...e2dc6#uploader

ЧУДОВА, ВЕСЕЛА, РИТМІЧНА - ЯКРАЗ ДЛЯ ОРКЕСТРУ ЧИ РИТМ. ВПРАВИ

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), dididi (10.03.2019), Janett (01.06.2019), lolu66 (17.04.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (14.02.2019), Note (14.03.2019), Olia Medvedeva (07.08.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (18.03.2019), Stashynj (17.03.2019), замбурская (05.02.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (05.02.2019), катя 98 (16.03.2019), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), Лесюнька (15.02.2019), Марахотина (09.02.2019), Світланочка (05.02.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (05.02.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...fcfdc#uploader

СУЧАСНИЙ З КЛАВЕСАМИ

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), diez73 (22.03.2019), Janett (01.06.2019), lolu66 (17.04.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Note (14.03.2019), SANOCHKA (18.03.2019), Stashynj (17.03.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (13.03.2019), замбурская (13.03.2019), катя 98 (16.03.2019), мира (20.04.2019), надежда владимировна (17.11.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (17.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...9b540#uploader

МУЗИКА ДО СУЧАСНОГО ОРКЕСТРУ З КЛАВЕСАМИ (попереднє повідомлення)

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), diez73 (22.03.2019), lolu66 (17.04.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Note (14.03.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (18.03.2019), Stashynj (17.03.2019), sveta_power (20.03.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (13.03.2019), замбурская (13.03.2019), катя 98 (16.03.2019), мира (20.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (17.03.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (17.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...25b73#uploader

ЯКЩО ТАТУСІ ПОГОДЯТЬСЯ,  ТО ВИЙДЕ "СУПЕР-НОМЕР"!



ЯКЩО БУДУТЬ ПРОБЛЕМИ  ІЗ МУЗ. СУПРОВОДОМ - ЗВЕРТАЙТЕСЯ1

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), Janett (01.06.2019), keliot (02.04.2019), lolu66 (17.04.2019), Note (14.03.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (18.03.2019), катя 98 (16.03.2019), Лесюнька (03.04.2019), мира (20.04.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (17.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...c9f9b#uploader

 ЦІКАВИЙ З МІШЕЧКАМИ   - МУЗ СУПРОВІД У НАСТУПНОМУ ПОВІДОМЛЕННІ
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...93359#uploader  -МУЗ СУПРОВІД

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), ivano (16.03.2019), Janett (01.06.2019), keliot (02.04.2019), mria67mria67 (02.01.2020), Note (16.03.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (18.03.2019), Stashynj (17.03.2019), tasha44 (29.04.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.03.2019), катя 98 (16.03.2019), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), мира (20.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (17.03.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (17.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...b443a#uploader

ПРОСТО, ЛЕГКО І ЦІКАВО!

----------

diez73 (07.05.2019), ivano (16.03.2019), Janett (01.06.2019), keliot (02.04.2019), Kolpachiha (03.04.2019), lolu66 (17.04.2019), mria67mria67 (02.01.2020), Note (16.03.2019), SANOCHKA (18.03.2019), svetik kumurgi (17.10.2019), tasha44 (29.04.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.03.2019), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), лексус (25.11.2019), мира (20.04.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...33ac0#uploader

КУХОНИЙ ОРКЕСТР ДЛЯ МАТУСЬ ( І НЕ ТІЛЬКИ)

----------

Janett (01.06.2019), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Note (24.03.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (18.03.2019), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), мира (20.04.2019), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), ЮЛилиана (02.04.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...88078#uploader

СУЧАСНИЙ -  ПАРАМИ - З БУБНАМИ , ДІТЯМ ДУЖЕ ПОДОБАЄТЬСЯ

----------

Anechka_Rom (08.04.2019), Janett (01.06.2019), keliot (02.04.2019), Kolpachiha (03.04.2019), lolu66 (17.04.2019), mria67mria67 (24.01.2020), Note (24.03.2019), ptm (27.08.2019), SANOCHKA (11.04.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.04.2019), Лариса1405 (19.08.2019), мира (20.04.2019)

----------


## Елена Медведь

Який цінний матеріал Дякую)0

Ксюша, дякую не передякую, яка гарна пісенька))

Чудесно!!!

дякую за ідею))

Девочки, спасибо ВАМ за такую работу, такая помощь!!! Удачи ВАМ!!!

Здорово как! Спасибо!!!

Спасибо за нотний  материал!

Гениально просто))

так згодна з думкою, що дух перехоплює !!

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019)

----------


## mria67mria67

> Музыкальные инструменты


щиро дякую за корисний матеріал!!!!




> музика


щиро дякую за корисний матеріал!!!!




> Оркестр музичних стаканчиків


дякую за ідею))




> ГАММА до-мажор ОРКЕСТР ДЛЯ КОЛОКОЛЬЧИКОВ


огромное спасибо!!!!




> http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...9b540#uploader
> 
> МУЗИКА ДО СУЧАСНОГО ОРКЕСТРУ З КЛАВЕСАМИ (попереднє повідомлення)


перезалийте , будь ласка, повідомлення, дуже дякую




> Делаю со своими ребятишками оркестр диатонических колокольчиков. Может кому-то  пригодится.


дякую, дуже гарна ідея!!!!




> Гра з музичними інструментами


дуже вдячна!!!!

----------

